# War bond milk bottle.



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I have a couple milk bottles but never a direction. I now got my first war bond milk bottle and i want more. VernTex is i think a hard dairy to get it is from out of  Vern, Texas.I love the plane!  I would love to see ones that you all have. Please show me and the other bottle fans on the site what you got. Thank you  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## CanadianBottles

That's a nice one!  I've only ever found shards of war bond milks.  All the war milks from my area go for several hundred dollars at a minimum.


----------



## hemihampton

Pic of one of mine.


----------



## photolith

That is super cool


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

the solders with the guns- back thier attack! Thanks HH.


----------



## Dewfus

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a couple milk bottles but never a direction. I now got my first war bond milk bottle and i want more. VernTex is i think a hard dairy to get it is from out of  Vern, Texas.I love the plane!  I would love to see ones that you all have. Please show me and the other bottle fans on the site what you got. Thank you  ROBBYBOBBY64View attachment 203269View attachment 203270
> [/QUOTits owedect my friend


----------



## SavageBud

These are for sale if anybody is interested they are pretty rare


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

How much are you looking for? I love them. Thanks ty.   ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## SavageBud

$180 for the pair


----------



## SavageBud

Another one


----------



## jim sturdevant

hemihampton said:


> Pic of one of mine.View attachment 203287


i have a few war time bottles from dublin ga.


----------



## Jim Keim

I have a few  war bond milk bottles,  have never seen that one from Texas though.  Most of mine are from the Nebraska area


----------



## Bark

I did not know they made war bond bottles.  Those are very nice.  Now I want one.


----------



## jim sturdevant

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice one!  I've only ever found shards of war bond milks.  All the war milks from my area go for several hundred dollars at a minimum.


----------



## jim sturdevant

mr. canadian bottle i have a few from dublin ga. years ago i started with milk bottles that i found on plumbing jobs i did if you are interested in them i will dig them out and send some photos.  plumber guy jim


----------



## CanadianBottles

jim sturdevant said:


> mr. canadian bottle i have a few from dublin ga. years ago i started with milk bottles that i found on plumbing jobs i did if you are interested in them i will dig them out and send some photos.  plumber guy jim


For sure, feel free to post them if you'd like!


----------



## jim sturdevant

CanadianBottles said:


> For sure, feel free to post them if you'd like!



Here you go! These are for sale, if you are interested.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Those are nice ones!  I'm afraid I only collect stuff that's local to me, but I'm sure someone would be interested in them.


----------

